# Boxes/ Bandsaw Boxes good Christmas presents



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some good ideas for Christmas presents. 

Pencil boxes are a good desk top organizers.

Small bandsaw boxes, shapes limited by your own imagination.

Bandsaw pencil holder.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Herb, those are beautiful. In the top boxes I see you are using a dowel for the hinge. Is the dowel glued to the back at the walnut pieces (at the end) and glued to the top with the lighter pieces? You give me inspiration. I learn something new every day on this site. Thanks! Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fabulous, Herb! I'll shoot for next Christmas for some of these. Thanks. Jim


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Herb: A very, very nice job. Well done! A very good imagination with the designs.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

They're all beautiful done and obviously personally significant to the recipient. I'll be glad when I can do work that good. First, I've got to get my band saw cutting straight!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Herb, those are beautiful. In the top boxes I see you are using a dowel for the hinge. Is the dowel glued to the back at the walnut pieces (at the end) and glued to the top with the lighter pieces? You give me inspiration. I learn something new every day on this site. Thanks! Malcolm / Kentucky USA


I like to make boxes,but that hardware busts you up in business, so you are then restricted to sliding or lift off lids. 
Several years ago I found a box building DVD on building wooden hinges, that started me using his techniques. Easy and simple to do.
There are 5 segments in the box hinge on top. Every other one is glued to the lid the others to the box. I use brass brazing rod for the hinge pins,short pieces cut so half goes in each adjoining segment leaving the end ones blank on one end. Also use finish nails with the heads cut off, and round wooden toothpicks for pins.

After you cut the top separate from the box, set up a ball nose ,(core box), bit in the router table so you cut a slightly less than a half round on the back of the box and lid. You can vary it in or out to how much dowel you want exposed,that also limits the opening amount of the lid. 

Then assemble the hinge and pins and set in the slot,mark the segments, take off and put a little glue on every other one, set back on and put the lid on clampit. When the glue drys take the lid off make sure the lid dowels are free to turn and then apply some glue to them and put the lid on and clamp it, I like to put a calling card between the lid and the box when I clamp it to give a little clearance so the hinge doesn't bind. Wait for glue to dry.

Then carefully lift the lid, if all the planets are aligned , you will be overcome with joy that you didn't glue the lid to the box!

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you do some fine work there Herb , very impressive! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Love boxes. These are awesome!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

They sure are nice boxes!
Allen


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Herb. I was wondering about the hinge too. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Roy Drake said:


> They're all beautiful done and obviously personally significant to the recipient. I'll be glad when I can do work that good. First, I've got to get my band saw cutting straight!


watch this video , if saw isn't cutting streight , wheel's shouldn't be co-planer for the first off, the gullet should be riding in the middle of the top tire set all guides and thrust beiring's after and check blade drift, after all that saw will run streight , i have a delta and it cuts streight , i make band saw box's also so it is a must blade goes streight for best sawing good luck 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGbZqWac0jU&list=FLYDEiGLzvqQNIl-nqvD2OOQ&feature=mh_lolz


----------

